# Traser



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi guys. Thought I would let you know my experience with Traser UK. They sold me a watch for £330 and every time I go outside it mists up. Traser say it's normal and won't give me a refund. It mists up for over an hour in the cold and I am a firefighter medic so I am in and out all day. Having to take them to small claims court now. Anyone else's ever had this issue?

Trasers reply was that his pair of glasses mists up when he goes outside but he didn't send them back as they were fit for purpose. Professional response.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Vrya8RB5Pmg86sK92


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

davidwilbers said:


> Traser say it's normal


 Well if it is, that's a good reason not to buy one. Good luck with your claim.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a small boutique brand in the UK? Don't think I've heard of them. But this would be a great way to kill their brand.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Is yours the pioneer chrono ?

Here's the spec from their site.

GreenWater resistance: 200m

Anyone know what green water resistance is ?


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Is yours the pioneer chrono ?
> Here's the spec from their site.
> GreenWater resistance: 200m
> Anyone know what green water resistance is ?


My £1 watch from Poundworld dont steam up. Yours has most likly got mosture in it when it was assembled and then sealed in.

Other than that you have exposed it to White water which its not covered by their warranty.  Sounds like a bunch of cowboys. I hope you get it sorted.









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. My £35 timex doesn't mist up either!!

this was there reply.

"The misting is normal for a watch of this type from any quality watch with a very thick sapphire glass for security.

The watch is best kept covered until you need to view however the dial is still easily read even with the slight misting.

These watches have been tested in arctic, jungle and desert conditions by special forces and passed muster prior to purchase for issue.

We hope this helps"

Doesnt sound right to me.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:rofl:

Doesn't sound right? Sounds like absolute newbie lunacy to me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If you do a Google search "Traser watches problems" it would appear you are not alone.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Really haven't got time to go to court with but will have to I think out of principle.


----------



## Cuppachino (Dec 23, 2017)

I did have a Traser watch and that didn't mist up.. it shouldn't do that and they seem to be fobbing you off..


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I had a look for Traser watch problems, and it kept referring to some company selling the watches ,who was having problems, and some one one else from Australia.

All depends on what you do with a watch when your wearing it, a lot of people where them in the shower, which I've never understood.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Some men really like to time their scrub-a-dub-dub period. A dive watch should have no issues in the shower, bath, swimming pool, ocean even. Sounds like Traser is trasher, regardless of appearance or materials.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

davidwilbers said:


> Really haven't got time to go to court with but will have to I think out of principle.


 Get a pressure test done, that will let you know if its functioning properly.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

davidwilbers said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Vrya8RB5Pmg86sK92


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Nevermind. Photophucket. I get it now.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

davidwilbers said:


> every time I go outside it mists up.


 I'm a bit confused, you say it mists up every time you go out, but it's just the same picture, so is it every time you go out or not.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes it's everytime I go outside.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Are they STILL refusing to repair or replace? Maybe it's time to check your credit card company and see if they offer buyer protection.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Credit card wont touch it as to classed by them as a faulty goods.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

davidwilbers said:


> Credit card wont touch it as to classed by them as a faulty goods.


 Er, that doesn't sound right either. The watch is clearly "not fit for purpose" and you should be refunded the full selling price, either from your credit card company or the original seller. You are being fobbed off by both of them mate. My only suggestion would be to go through the small claims court, I think it will cost you 80 quid if the bailiffs are involved and you end up losing the case (just the threat of them would normally be enough the scare the seller into a refund).

Good luck anyway, and by the way, hats off to you for your job as a firefighter medic :yes: :thumbs_up:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

There is *no excuse* for the watch misting up every time you go out. The only time I ever have had a watch mist up is when I got water in it.

Have you had the watch under water? If yours is brand new and misting up, then it either has a leak or there was moisture in it when it was assembled.

From the response by Traser, I wouldn't touch one of their watches with a barge pole!


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

It does not look like misting? it looks more like someone cleaned the inside of the crystal with ACETONE , or some other chemical.You are getting a Hologram effect on the crystal.

If they won't make good and replace the watch , I would try this. Heat a oven to 150 degrees Fahrenheit TURN THE OVEN OFF and place the watch in the oven for 30 minutes.

If this improves the Hazing repeat the process. I beleive you have a Chemical residue on the back of the lense.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

davidwilbers said:


> Credit card wont touch it as to classed by them as a faulty goods.


 Some credit cards will cover your purchase if faulty (not fit for use, I guess is what it is called over there) and the seller/manufacturer refuses to honor a return/warranty policy. Again, check with your credit card company literally, not just say "they won't." Most people are unaware of the all the services and benefits their credit card issuers and banks offer them.



thegreentreefrog said:


> If they won't make good and replace the watch , I would try this. Heat a oven to 150 degrees Fahrenheit TURN THE OVEN OFF and place the watch in the oven for 30 minutes.
> 
> If this improves the Hazing repeat the process. I beleive you have a Chemical residue on the back of the lense.


 Sweet Jesus, *NO, do not do this! *I've see pics of watches that were returned to the seller or manufacturer after being baked (often a dive watch that had some moisture intrusion), and of course the seller would NOT honor the warranty as putting the watch in an oven is not normal use and guaranteed to destroy a watch.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

A 150 degrees with the oven off is cooler than sitting in the sun in Cannes France.READ .

http://www.woundforlife.com/2014/04/21/lessons-wristory-omega-speedmaster-nasa-testing-process/


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

https://sciencing.com/hot-water-melt-plastic-8951.html


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

thegreentreefrog said:


> A 150 degrees with the oven off is cooler than sitting in the sun in Cannes France.READ .
> 
> http://www.woundforlife.com/2014/04/21/lessons-wristory-omega-speedmaster-nasa-testing-process/


 Sorry, but telling someone with a new watch that he thinks is defective to put it in the oven in some silly attempt to "bake out" (?) some fault with the inner crystal (not "lens") is loony advice IMHO. :mad0218: Just because NASA baked some Speedmasters as part of their testing process does not make it safe practice for any old consumer watch. My thinking is that it could weaken seals and on the next water immersion dive, the owner has a very real issue of water intrusion. Someone like @Roy who actually works on the things can set me straight.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

He asked the forum for advise, NEXT TIME HE NEEDS TO COME DIRECTLY TO YOU!

What do I know? I'm only a Avionics technician that has seen similar Hazing in Altimeters and Lexan aircraft canopies.

I would not have advised him to do anything, I would not do with my Vintage watches or even my Timex.

COOL YOUR JETS, AND HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You must have heard by now that TYPING IN ALL CAPS WITH EXCLAMATION POINTS! is generally seen as *yelling online. *Speaking of "cool your jets," stop yelling, please.


----------



## davidwilbers (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks fo all your comments guys. The guy I have been dealing with at Traser is off sick and the new guy there has Ben ready epful. He has offered me a replacement watch higher spec than the original. He pressure tested the original watch and said it passed but wanted this issue resolved. Replacement watch is better than the courts. probably best to steer clear of this company though in case some thing goes wrong with your purchase. Graham Green watch services in Dorset is Traser UK.

During all this I came across these watches http://www.armourlite.com/armourlite-t25-watches

Take a look and once again thanks for your comments.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> This is a small boutique brand in the UK?


 It's use has been mandated in the procurement specification MIL-W-46374F. Over 3000.000 watches in the US army were illuminated by traser.

Does this still count a a small boutique brand.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm still not getting the fact that you said the watch mists up every time you went out .

I've been wearing the watch all week , in the pouring rain, in the cold, sat above a radiator, I've worn it inside my coat, outside my coat, I've had its inside a fridge then worn the watch.

I cannot get it to steam up, or mist up as you have said it does, it had moisture on the out side of the watch after it came out of the fridge, but there was no evidence at all that the watch misted up on the inside.

So I really don't know what the man has been doing to make the watch mist up..

I think I've done all I can to prove that the watch is fit for purpose.

So before every one makes there mind up on one persons experience a watch, take someone's else experience of wearing exactly the same watch.

Which has performed exactly as it is expected to.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

antony said:


> It's use has been mandated in the procurement specification MIL-W-46374F. Over 3000.000 watches in the US army were illuminated by traser.
> 
> Does this still count a a small boutique brand.


 When I was in the US armed forces, some gov't. contract suppliers were actually smaller firms whose primary customer was the military. Small, minority-, and women-owned companies were given priority in the bid process. So YES, sometimes a supplier to the military can be a smaller, "boutique" brand.



antony said:


> I'm still not getting the fact that you said the watch mists up every time you went out .
> 
> I've been wearing the watch all week , in the pouring rain, in the cold, sat above a radiator, I've worn it inside my coat, outside my coat, I've had its inside a fridge then worn the watch.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, what? :huh: Are you wearing [1]the exact same watch that @davidwilbers wore and wrote about, or just the same model purchased before or since? When you say "exactly the same watch" I presume you mean you have gotten a hold of his and have tested it.

It's helpful to know that you trust the brand and the watch that you bought doesn't exhibit this. BUT that doesn't invalidate another person's experience, just adds to skepticism. Maybe we should give OP the benefit of the doubt, and encountered some QC issue. Maybe there's a residue of something on the inner crystal (bad AR coating?). I find the alleged answer from Traser pretty disappointing, if that is in fact their response to a customer. :hmmm9uh:

OTOH, @davidwilbers is a new user, so maybe like biggreentreefrog just joined up on this site to badmouth a seller/manufacturer.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, it is his watch.

Well I've worn the watch now for a week, it doesn't mist up.

It's been worn everyday, good and bad weather , inside and outside of my jacket.

It's been heavy rain it's been warm some days, I have it on a nato strap, today I showered in it, the first time I've ever worn a watch in the SHOWER, the watch did not mist up , it did exactly what it was supposed to do, worked without fault.

Someone said it might be the ar coating on the inside of the glass, I have not seen the misting, but it's possible that what has been seen is the anti reflective coating.

So we will leave it at that, there is and is no fault with the watch, it is and has been the ar coating on the inside of the sapphire glass...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well then I stand corrected. :blush: I'd missed the fact that the watch went to another user for testing. My bad. :notworthy:


----------



## Peter-H (Feb 6, 2018)

Late reply but...

I have had a Traser stopwatch










for several years, wore it 24/7/365, swimming, showers, baths, etc, and it never misted up. I changed from it to an automatic Fortis because the battery died at a very inconvenient place. However I kept it as a spare/backup watch and a week or two ago found that the stopwatch function had a bizzare fault






(apologies for the video standing on its side). At first Traser's UK service shop saw nothing wrong with it so I asked them to watch it more carefully  This led to a new RONDA movement for about £40 (very reasonable) but when it came back the little RH hand had come off and was laying inside the case. So I sent it back yet again, yesterday. I am sure they will fix it.

IMHO a watch which mists up has trapped moisture inside. It's a good point actually. If you are working in a room at say +20C and outside it is +20C and it is raining, the RH in the room will eventually reach close to 100%. Water vapour equalises its pressure like any other gas, according to the law of partial pressures. So if it is raining outside, the only way you will get a reasonably low RH inside the watch before you screw the back on will be by heating the room well above the outside temperature. But even a 10C difference will only reduce the RH by so much, and if the watch is cooled sufficiently, the water vapour inside will still condense.

The obvious solution is to blow some dry air or other dry gas in there and quickly screw the back on. Does anyone do this?

Normally a watch worn on the wrist is not far off the body temp but some people wear watches on the outside of clothes and those could get cold.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Or ... work in an air conditioned workroom which has low humidity?

That's an odd fault. And it wasn't a battery issue, it was a fault with the movement?  And it came back with a hand loose? :thumbdown: This is not endearing the brand to me. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Peter-H (Feb 6, 2018)

Standard aircon delivers a 50% RH. I don't know how to calculate this but a watch with 50% RH air will eventually mist up if the temperature drops far enough.

Yes, it was obviously a subtle problem in the movement - a tooth missing on a gear? Very hard to reproduce though. I don't think they ever found it, but with a RONDA movement costing about 30 quid, there is no point in looking.

The loose hand is really bad; I agree.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

davidwilbers said:


> Thanks guys. My £35 timex doesn't mist up either!!
> 
> this was there reply.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: my Saturation diver has almost 5mm thick Sapphire !!! and guess what, its never misted up .. what a load of bo-llox !!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

davidwilbers said:


> Credit card wont touch it as to classed by them as a faulty goods.


 For future reference a credit card company is jointly and severally liable for any breach of contract or misrepresentation by the retailer as long as the item purchased was over£100. (Section 74 of the Consumer Credit. act 1974). As the watch was not fit for its purpose ( consumer rights act 2015) you could have filed a claim against your credit card company.


----------

